# Thanksgiving Reservations



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Wife made reservations this weekend for the Thanksgiving Holiday in the Mountains. Best of all we'll be camping at the Hot Springs so between getting frozen riding we can warm up in the Hot Springs. Hopefully we'll find snow and can enjoy the holiday in a few way for our family.

I've been cleared to buy a Turkey Fryer too.

I'm already excited for the end of November and I still have to wait over 2 months.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Sounds like a ball Steve!

Have you had the quads out in snow yet? I had an early three-wheeler and it really struggled. But then it only had about 12 HP too!

Have a good one, and let us know how it goes.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Doug we had them in the snow last Spring, the two Sportsman 500s did great, looking forward to some deeper snow this trip. Doubt the 90s will do well in the deep stuff but the main trails are groomed so we should be okay, if not my oldest will be happy to read by the heater!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Have a great time.
Riding in the snow and getting froze than jumping into the hot spring
That sounds like a blast







.
Turkey in the fryer you're making me hungry now









Don


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Y,

Sounds like you're gonna enjoy Turkey Day! Have a great one.

Mark


----------



## djd1023 (Sep 29, 2003)

YGUY....just bought 2 Kawasaki 250s. Only 2 wheel drive so I'm not sure how good they'll be in the snow. We're having a great time with them now though!!!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

djd1023, all depends how deep the snow is. I run in 2WD most of the time unless I really need to dig in. My son's 90 can go almost any place I can go and its only 2WD as well, much of it comes down the the ability of the rider.

Congrats on the new quads!


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Hey Steve, is the USS Raptor polarized? We looked at one recently after eying the Cougars and I can't remember if they are or not. That was one of the nice things about the Cougar though.

Sounds like a novel holiday experience. Kinda like Christmas last year eh?

Enjoy, and give my best to the other S's.

BBB


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

BBB its not branded as Polar Edition but does pretty good. We had it up in the mountains and bit of snow last year. With power we had it nice and toasty, just kept the small ceramic heaters in the main cabin and one in the garage and we were good to go.

It is like Christmas, this is only the second holiday we haven't had at home. But we'll be with friends so its a good thing. Sandi is going to Disneyland next week with her sister for her 50th Birthday so she's looking forward to it and the surprise for her sister.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Uh, Steve, you mentioned Sandi and 50th Birthday in the same sentence, that could be misread.

Seriously, we are going to have to start planning for the holidays soon too. Nothing like last year but we are still going to do something different. Can't afford to do that again (but oh, if I could I would!)

I'm guessing you guys are gonna have a blast!

BBB


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Oops yep its not my wifes 50th its her sisters 50th as well as Mickey Mouse!

I think we're going to stay home this Christmas, Disney World was a blast but didn't have that Christmas feeling really.


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

We have been to Disney for the last 6 years in a row Y. Looks like I am going to have to skip this year, bought a new Outback a week ago, about to buy a new Nissan Titan tomorrow! (Doug and Jolly have been twisting my arm, I had no choice!)

I have never been to Fort Wilderness at Disney World, but we plan on trying it sometime next year. Good luck Thanksgiving!

BarryPh


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

I agree - didn't seem like Christmas. However, I'd go again if someone offered!


----------



## AFCamper (Jun 1, 2005)

Does anyone have any comments on camping around Busch Gardens (Tampa - free entry for active duty military) and Fort Wilderness during Thanksgiving week? We are starting to plan for this, but I am clueless







.

Thanks


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Alan I can't help on the Busch Gardens, but for the price its gotta be pretty good. We've been to FW in November before, plan for possible rain while there, depending on where you are at in the campground you may want to rent a golfcart which isn't cheap. We found the internal bus to be a PITA, but that was years ago so maybe its better these days. We really liked taking the launch between FW, WL & CR (oops Fort Wilderness, Wilderness Lodge & Contemporary Resort) then we would hop on the Monorail and go down to Epcot, or we could walk to MK you can also take the larger boat to/from MK & FW but our kids loved riding the Monorail. The only time we took a bus was going to Animal Kingdom and MGM. There are a couple good FW websites that you may want to visit and of course check out www.wdwinfo.com (I was a former moderator over there and think its a good site)

For FW info check out
http://www.disneycampers.com/DefaultPerm.htm
http://home.hiwaay.net/~jlspence/faq_fw.htm


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Y-Guy

If you are looking for snow to try out your ATV - come visit me during the winter









Gotta love the Canadian winters
















Thor


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

LOL Thor isn't a Candian winter August 1 through June 30?







or is that North Dakota?


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Y-Guy

Canada only has 2 seasons

1 - Winter
2 - Black Flies

Thor


----------

